# Lew, Run for your life, you got 5 days



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

This is leaving Tucson tomorrow. Fed ex Tracking # 7785191 00000291.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh FFFUDGEEEE


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

:eeek: watch out Lew!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

ohh $hit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

WOW, warn the neighbors, and your fed ex guy.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Hahaha!!! This could be fatal...cya later Lew...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:wazzapp: 10kg?? Probably some pieces of wood, so Lew can make him a humidor!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Damn......I love it when people call each other out!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Incoming!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm levelin this guy for all to see.:biggrin: One for all and all for one. This is on behalf of all of those he's beaten down so bad.:huh_oh: You can run but you can't hide.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

:huh_oh::biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Go get him Bill!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bill-

Sweet--He's probably going to visit the plantation ASAP


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome - can't wait to see what's hiding out in that BIG box...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

It's a Box Of Chocolate---


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

is that the humi!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

whoooo watch out there sonny!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> It's a Box Of Chocolate---


Nope, guess again.:biggrin: You got part of it right, it's a box, UPS Box.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes! I am glad to see more people putting Lew in his place.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lew, you are screwed... nice knowin ya...


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang that's gonna hurt.....Nice one Bill


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lots of damage in there


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I think he needs this. Somebody has to keep him in check.:biggrin: He's been outta control woopin azz nation wide. USA looks like the frickin surface of the moon because of him.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

HOLY MOLY looks like it's going to hurt


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

bust his a$$ http://www.mysmiley.net/free-unhappy-smileys.php


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn, I've always wanted a Sand Runner. Gee thanks Bill! :brick: Okay, I gonna shut up for now!
*G U L P !*


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

That looks like it would take out a whole neighborhood. Hope your neighbors have home insurance!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Dang. I kinda liked Lew. Sure gonna miss him.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Not to worry, McCain/Palin have a plan to protect me.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> Damn, I've always wanted a Sand Runner. Gee thanks Bill! :brick: Okay, I gonna shut up for now!
> *G U L P !*


100% Financing available OAC:teacher: What color do you want? Do you want the LS2 corvette motor option? Got it in stock.:biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> Not to worry, McCain/Palin have a plan to protect me.


WHEW!:teacher:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Bye bye Lew, nice knowing ya. http://www.mysmiley.net/free-indifferent-smileys.php


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

He's gonna get it Psyko Bill Wyko style. :brick::brick: You know what that means.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy $H!t!!! This is going to hurt!!! NICE!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> Nope, guess again.:biggrin: You got part of it right, it's a box, UPS Box.


How about a Box of Milk Chocolate?:dribble:

With some hints of Cedar!:biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Commin from here, it would be a puddle in the bottom of the box.:biggrin:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> How about a Box of Milk Chocolate?:dribble:
> 
> :biggrin:


Damn you Paul, you know I'm diabetic! You're out to kill me for real!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> Okay, I gonna shut up for now!


Lew, this really isn't possible for you. It's like saying that you're going to vote for Obama. We all know it'll never happen!:biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

WHEW! One more vote for the good guys.:biggrin:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

twinarch said:


> Lew, this really isn't possible for you. It's like saying that you're going to vote for Obama. We all know it'll never happen!:biggrin:


True! But don't tell anyone.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> very nice!!


I couldn't let you out do me Bigfoot now could I.:roflmao:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Going nuclear on his ass! Love it!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Fed Ex put the Enola Gay back in to commission to deliver this one.:eeek:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

its ticking!!!!!!!


----------

